# Anyone make the knot their weekly go-to ride.



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

I've been doing Blauvelt around once a week all year. I think it's awesome with two great approaches in my book, Clausland, Tweed to Bradley or Tweed to Bradley. Of course some do a real knot and hit it all four ways. Anyone as drawn to this area as me for cycling?


----------



## 9W9W (Apr 5, 2012)

I am drawn to Blauvelt for the good BBQ at that place in the basement with the smoker out back. 

I just Google street viewed the park, looks good. How long is your loop?


----------



## Trek_5200 (Apr 21, 2013)

9W9W said:


> I am drawn to Blauvelt for the good BBQ at that place in the basement with the smoker out back.
> 
> I just Google street viewed the park, looks good. How long is your loop?


I have several variations from 2.5 miles to about 10. It all depends on which variation I'm doing or if I've decided to go through it or do one of the classic knots. Most of the time, I'm going through it on the way to some other destination such as Rockland Lake, Bear Mountain or The Orchards.


----------

